# Stretched tire coming off bead



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I replaced my rear tires with exactly the same size tire, 225 40 18. The wheels are 9.5, so mild stretch imo. I never had a problem with tires coming off with the last ones. I installed the wheels/tires and did not drive but left the car. Left it aired out overnight and came into picture below, right rear came off bead. Had the one remounted then installed it on the left rear and came into the same thing the next morning. The tire that was on the left rear when the right rear lost its bead, held its bead. When the tire lost its bead on the left rear the right rear held its bead. Im thinking its a tire issue but the guy mounting them says its a wheel issue. The guy mounting them has had a lot of trouble getting them to seal and used a lot of bead sealer, never had to do that with last tires either. What gives? Can anyone offer me any advice?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Yikes - Glad that didn't happen while you were driving. I have no idea but I'm sure someone will chime in. Good luck


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly with the placement of the wheel and the size of tire it looks to me like the fender is resting on where the bead sits and is forcing the seal to break. People tucking the fender between the tire and lip are usually running crazy stretched tires

But i would post in the actual wheel/tire forums and see if they have other ideas


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> I replaced my rear tires with exactly the same size tire, 225 40 18. The wheels are 9.5, so mild stretch imo. I never had a problem with tires coming off with the last ones. I installed the wheels/tires and did not drive but left the car. Left it aired out overnight and came into picture below, right rear came off bead. Had the one remounted then installed it on the left rear and came into the same thing the next morning. The tire that was on the left rear when the right rear lost its bead, held its bead. When the tire lost its bead on the left rear the right rear held its bead. Im thinking its a tire issue but the guy mounting them says its a wheel issue. The guy mounting them has had a lot of trouble getting them to seal and used a lot of bead sealer, never had to do that with last tires either. What gives? Can anyone offer me any advice?


The wheel and/or tire must have been loosing air. This also explains why it wasn't seating as easily as the other side. Once a stretched tire gets down bellow 5 psi... it will likely unseat. This is especially true of new tires that haven't had time to 'adjust' to the stretch. Stretched tires will flex over time and become less prone to unseating at lower pressure.

When the tire is back on spray the wheel down with a soapy solution and look for bubbles.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah it looks like when u dump out, the fender digs right into the tire bead.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Dude could have torn the rubber around the bead too, mounting them and tore the rubber around it and tried using bead sealer to compensate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> . This is especially true of new tires that haven't had time to 'adjust' to the stretch. Stretched tires will flex over time and become less prone to unseating at lower pressure.


 This makes the most sense, thanks Will. Maybe ill get it remounted, put 100 miles on it then air out. Also thinking of shaving another mm or 3 off the wheels, bring them in a little.


----------

